# G.T. Avalanche (year?)



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Found this on CL for 40$, to small (16") so guy said I could have it for 25$, probably build it as a spare/loner or GF bike. Anyone know what year it is? Appears to have rear cantilever not u-brake (actually not sure). I forgot to check if it had a groove tube, a couple things, bike was painted, appears to be originally red, the seat-stays are welded to the seat tube (something I don't recall on GTs), and the GT logo stamped on the end of the top-tube (were the seat-tube pierce top-tube) is curved instead of flat, frame also has four instead of two braze-ons for rear rack (something else I'm not familiar with on GTs), and finally, what tubeset was this frame made from? Thanks a lot, Jeff.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

There never was a red steel Avalanche so it's likely not an Avalanche unless it's the second repaint? Bravado 92 was available in red with a groove tube and so was the Karakoram in 95 but that rear dropout is looking 91ish and older which means it would have to be u-brake. That apprears to have a rear brake cable stop in the front so it's not groove tube.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Yup, I had one of those red Bravados, was too small (16") so traded the frame for my Richter frame (18"). And thanks, you're the best...[edit] Actually what I might have here is a mid-late 90's Tequesta, all the braze-ons are in the same place as the supposed Avalanche, I also found a Tequesta in red on eBay that also has the same braze-ons (ad says its - decals look close to the year a 98).


----------



## mike GT (Aug 9, 2010)

looks nice ,,the avalanche went alloy in 92 in the uk so its pre 92


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

mike GT said:


> looks nice ,,the avalanche went alloy in 92 in the uk so its pre 92


The Avalanche actually went aluminum with the 1993 model year Avalanche AL. In 92 there were both Teams and Avalanches in Stee l(have both). The Pantera was the first import aluminum GT mountain bike and that was in the 1992 model year( have one of those two)

Pic of 1993 Avalanche AL.


----------

